# [2010] HHV to add 2 new timeshares



## buffsfan7992 (Mar 31, 2010)

This story just popped up in the Honolulu Advertiser.

http://www.honoluluadvertiser.com/a...ian+Village+plans+to+add+two+timeshare+towers


----------



## itradehilton (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow, I hope they all won't be all overpriced and plus unit properties.


----------



## ricoba (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow, thanks for the link. 

It looks like the one by convention center will have a more central location and closer to the lagoon and beach which to me is a better location than the GW and the other one will be way out on the far end of the property, which for me is too far away from the beach...

Of course ain't Hilton great building more timeshares in a current location!  Gotta love em for that philosophy!


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 31, 2010)

ricoba said:


> Of course, ain't Hilton great [for] building more timeshares in a current location!  Gotta love em for that philosophy!



We could ultimately find that, while there are other resorts, only units somewhere in HHV are available.


----------



## Amy (Apr 1, 2010)

Wow, I cannot imagine the crowd at the pool and elsewhere after the two new towers are completed (and rooms occupied)!  Roughly 1200 timeshare units plus how many hotel units on that 22 acres?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 1, 2010)

Wow news about HGVC expanding in Hawaii again.  Now thats shocking, NOT!:annoyed:


----------



## HatTrick (Apr 1, 2010)

Updated Advertiser story:  http://www.honoluluadvertiser.com/a...ilton+commits+2-tower+expansion+to+timeshares

Includes video:  http://www.kitv.com/money/23018541/detail.html

They'd better include parking with these new units!






Welcome to Hilton Hawaiian Village!


Just when we thought the construction at HHV was over...


----------



## pianodinosaur (Apr 1, 2010)

I wish HGVC were building in a location where they do not have multiple timeshares already.  I think they must be catering to a wealthy Japanese clientele that likes Honolulu.


----------



## hockeybrain (Apr 1, 2010)

*It will eventually be quite crowded*

The place is ok as far as crowds go now for me.   The future seems quite ominous as described by the sardine can photo above.   It is a good development for those who own in Orlando or Las Vegas, but then again it is hard for me to imagine most liking HHV at all once all the development is complete.   Once the market improves it looks like I will surely be a seller.


----------



## ricoba (Apr 1, 2010)

I too was wondering about how crowded it will eventually be????  Perhaps someone should send the sardine can picture to the management at HHV & HGVC! 

I think pianodinosaur is correct, they are catering to the Japanese tourists who buy at HHV.


----------



## jestme (Apr 1, 2010)

My annoyance is that after a year of building the wedding chappel, 2+ years of the Waikikian construction, and the Tropics rebuild last year, I'm ready for a construction break. I'm sure their regular hotel guests have the same issue, and will probably go elsewhere for a while, if not for good. 
Seeing Blackstone actually investing in a new building is good news, but Maui would have been much better from where I stand.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 1, 2010)

another tidbit story about this

http://www.starbulletin.com/news/breaking/89638397.html


----------



## linsj (Apr 1, 2010)

I am really bummed they are building at HHV instead of a new location.


----------



## HatTrick (Apr 2, 2010)

jestme said:


> My annoyance is that after a year of building the wedding chappel, 2+ years of the Waikikian construction, and the Tropics rebuild last year, I'm ready for a construction break. I'm sure their regular hotel guests have the same issue, and will probably go elsewhere for a while, if not for good.



I'm sure their reply would be, "We're giving you a 3-year break. Construction doesn't begin until 2013."  :annoyed:


----------



## ricoba (Apr 2, 2010)

linsj said:


> I am really bummed they are building at HHV instead of a new location.



Nothing new about this...it's the HGVC way!


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 24, 2010)

*Found some interesting documents*

Hilton Hawaiian Village Beach & Spa is preparing a major renovation of Waikiki's only true destination resort. By implementing a visionary Master Plan, the 22-acre retreat will feature an expanded retail landscape, an improved guest arrival experience and numerous upgraded amenities, including additional children's and adult pools with ample deck space.

*Current Number of Guest Annually* - 2 million+

*Seven Current HHV Towers*
Guest rooms, suites & Diamond Head apartments - 2,971 [Tapa Tower (1,044), Rainbow Tower (832), Diamond Head Tower (435) and Apartments (44), Alii Tower (324), and Kälia Tower (292), respectively]
Timeshare units - 656 [Grand Waikïkian (331), Lagoon Tower (253), and Kalia Tower (72)]

*Two Planned Timeshare Towers*
Timeshare Tower #1 - 300
Timeshare Tower #2 - 250

*Timeshare Tower #1* (which will be located at the existing Group Bus and Tour area )
Total square footage - 485,662 gross square feet
Total LUO square footage - 378,315 square feet
Height - 37 stories

*Timeshare Tower #2* (which will be part of a redevelopment of the makai side of the Rainbow Bazaar near the Great Lawn)
Total square footage - 307,238 gross square feet (excluding 2 lower retail levels)
Total LUO square footage - 288,876 square feet
Height - 23 stories (excluding 2 lower retail levels)

*Parking Facilities*
Current number of stalls - 1,819
After Master Plan - 1,951

*Total Area*
Current - 22 oceanfront acres
After Master Plan - 22 oceanfront acres

*Retail/Restaurants/Lounge Space*
Current - 109,643 square feet
After Master Plan - 124,0004 square feet

*Pools*
Current - 6 pool totaling 17,120 square feet
After Master Plan - 7 pools totaling 25,900 square feet

*Floor Area*
Existing Floor Area - 3,199,057 square feet
After Master Plan - 3,890,536 square feet

*Floor Area Ration (FAR)*
Existing Floor Area - 3.01 FAR
After Master Plan - 3.6534 FAR

*Summary of the Master Plan concept includes:*
(1) An improved streetscape, to include retail outlets, along Kalia Road to enhance the shopping and pedestrain experience for hotel guests, visitors and local residents alike
(2) Retention of at least 50 percent open space throughout the Village's 22-oceanfront acres to maintain and enhance the inviting, park-like setting
(3) Repositioning and redeveloping retail space to meet expectation of today and tomorrow's sophisticated shoppers (i'm assuming this is talking about the Rainbow Bazaar area based on #8 below)
(4) Improved Main Entry and renovation of Rainbow Drive
(5) Major renovation of the open-air Front Desk Area
(6) Development of the new Super Pool and new Hau Tree Bar
(7) Improvements to the Tapa Pool and Tapa Cafe
(8) Development of two new timeshare towers that will mean an additional estimated 550 timeshare units within the Village, one tower will be located over the existing bus loading area and the second will be built over a newly redeveloped Rainbow Bazaar, a project designed to meet expectation of today and tomorrow's sophisticated shoppers


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 24, 2010)

*continued...*

Details of the Master Plan
The improvements identified in the Master Plan are framed in six distinct phases of implementation, each of which are described below:


*Improve Retail & Streetscape Experience Along Kalia Road*
The Village “front” and main entry leads from Kälia Road onto Rainbow Drive. In general, improvements will be made to the street side appearance and appeal of retail units fronting the Rainbow Drive entry. Currently, the walkway and concourse space connecting the tour bus and group arrival area to and from Rainbow Drive to the entry of the Village is underutilized. Landscaping and pedestrian access fronting Tapa Tower along Kälia Road will be opened up, invoking a more appealing welcoming experience. A newly defined pedestrian path will direct visitors and guests along the major walkway under the Tapa Tower. Existing retail kiosks in this area will be replaced with newly designed retail spaces.


*Improve Main Entry, Rainbow Drive, and Center of Resort Retail*
One of the main issues to be addressed in this area is the pedestrian-vehicle conflict that exists at the crosswalk between Kälia Tower and Tapa Tower. Currently, pedestrian flow converges at the crosswalk while vehicles maneuver to enter/exit the main parking garage from Rainbow Drive. Proposed improvements include relocating the existing crosswalk approximately 60 to 80 feet makai from its current location. This action will direct pedestrian circulation away from the area, thereby alleviating the current congestion. Retail storefronts will be reoriented to the crosswalk, absorbing pedestrian flow and creating new retail activity hubs in the central area of the Village. 

Other planned improvements for this area include renovating and infilling an existing retail pavilion to create a single retail space adjacent to and fronting the main lobby. Existing retail units may selectively remain, but will undergo exterior renovations to improve their overall appearance and appeal. Additionally, the existing overhead structure that connects Kälia Tower and Tapa Tower will be removed, increasing and improving the visual corridor through the main entry of the Village. New landscaping and lighting will further enhance the area.


*Improve Front Desk, Develop Super Pool, Village Green, and New Hau Tree Bar*
The porte cochere entry and front desk lobby are the primary points of guest arrival. The overhang canopy of the porte cochere will be expanded, allowing for more cars to queue under cover for drop off/pick-up and valet service. This expansion will help to alleviate traffic build-up that occurs during peak use periods within the Village along Rainbow and Lagoon Drives. 

Most of the existing components of the front desk lobby area will remain. However, portions of the lobby area will be reconfigured and undergo interior renovations to enhance and improve the visual relationships between the lobby and the pool and beach areas. Key modifications within the lobby area and adjoining walkways to Aliÿi Tower, Rainbow Tower, and the Super Pool include the removal of the Shell Bar pavilion, the covered trellis walkway, and development of a landscaping plan for future plantings and best management practices for the existing mature Banyan tree. The anticipated result of these modifications will be an expanded recreational focal point, centered with the planned expansion of the Super Pool area.

Plans for the Super Pool expansion include the creation of two keiki pools, both designed with age-appropriateness in mind. One of these pools will include a series of water slides and other amenity features. Additionally, an adult pool will be created with an expansive deck and chaise lounge space, including cabanas for visitors seeking quiet solace and peaceful environment. 

The expansion and improvements result in the relocation of selected retail, food and beverage amenities. The Village Green will be absorbed with an expansion of the wildlife pool, and the creation of a centered plaza fronting Aliÿi Tower. On the makai side, the existing Hau Tree Bar will be relocated near the Rainbow Lanai. Overall pedestrian access between the Aliÿi Tower, Rainbow Tower, the main lobby, and adjoining retail spaces will also be reconfigured.


*Improve Tapa Pool and Café*
The Tapa Pool and its surrounding terrace are currently centered in a more secluded area of the Village than the Super Pool counterpart. Plans will increase the deck space that will be utilized for pool activities during the day, which can convert to function space for evening events. Additionally, the café space, which is adjacent to the Tapa Pool terrace, is currently vacant. This area will be converted into a high ceiling multi-functional space for banquets or possible entertainment venue. Design elements of the area will include the ability to screen the pool and terrace area from the Tapa Bar, as necessary, to utilize the space for outdoor events.


*New Timeshare Tower Sequel 1 over Bus Loading*
The Village Master Plan proposes the development of a 300-unit timeshare tower, to be located at the existing Group Bus and Tour area on the Diamond Head corner of the property near Kälia Road and Paoa Place. The existing bus loading and service activities will remain on the ground level with some necessary improvements. An arrival lobby will be accessed via a new ramp that leads to the porte cochere on the second floor. Parking for this timeshare will be accommodated within the lower levels. Upon completion of City approvals, construction of this new timeshare tower is planned to commence in late 2013 and would open in 2016.


*Acquisition of Remnant City and County of Honolulu Parcel*
Kälia Road was realigned to a more mauka position around 1993. The ewa makai corner of Kalia Road and Paoa Place overlies a remnant portion of the former roadway and right-of-way. The subject land is currently improved with sidewalk and landscaping. The Master Plan Improvements project includes the planned acquisition of approximately 8,200 sq. ft. of TMK 2-6-5:1 (portion) owned by the City and County of Honolulu. This acquisition is currently in process with the appropriate City agencies.


*New Timeshare Tower Sequel 2 over Redeveloped Rainbow Bazaar*
The Village Master Plan also proposes a second timeshare tower, which will be comprised of 250 units. This tower will be part of a redevelopment of the makai side of the Rainbow Bazaar near the Great Lawn. Plans call for a new raised retail plaza, back of house area, and office space on the lower levels with a planned mix of room units. Parking requirements would be met by reallocating space within the existing parking garage to accommodate projected demand and Land Use Ordinance requirements. Tower 2 would be one of the last phases to be implemented, currently planned for 2019.


*Anticipated Net Effect of Redevelopment on Village Retail*
Upon completion of planned improvements, the Village Master Plan would result in approximately 23,900 square feet (SF) of renovated retail space, inclusive of food and beverage services. The overall net retail space will increase by 14,359 SF at Hilton Hawaiian Village ®.











Sources:
http://www.hhvmasterplan.com/Hilton-Hawaiian-Village
http://www.ilikaiowners.com/wp-cont...lage-2010-Master-Plan-Project-Description.pdf
http://www.ilikaiowners.com/wp-cont...aiian-Village-2010-Master-Plan-Fact-Sheet.pdf
http://www.ilikaiowners.com/wp-cont...awaiian-Village-2010-Master-Plan-snapshot.pdf


----------



## deedman (Apr 24, 2010)

it'd be nice if they built one in the caribbean. how many do they really need in hawaii, florida, and vegas.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 24, 2010)

deedman said:


> it'd be nice if they built one in the caribbean. how many do they really need in hawaii, florida, and vegas.



Ah, the standard refrain of HGVC'ers everywhere.
Perhaps they'll run out of space and have to build somewhere else.


----------



## ricoba (Apr 24, 2010)

Alwaysonvac....thanks for that very detailed update. 

After you read the volume of tourist numbers that go to HHV, you see why it's such an important resort to Hilton...I remember reading somewhere quite awhile back that for Hilton (prior to Blackstone) to have a successful year, HHV and to some extent Hilton Waikoloa had to have successful years.


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 25, 2010)

ricoba said:


> Alwaysonvac....thanks for that very detailed update.


You're welcome  .... I thought some of the HHV fans might be interested in detailed info regarding the changes planned for HHV.  



> After you read the volume of tourist numbers that go to HHV, you see why it's such an important resort to Hilton...I remember reading somewhere quite awhile back that for Hilton (prior to Blackstone) to have a successful year, HHV and to some extent Hilton Waikoloa had to have successful years.


 
You might be thinking of this Feb 2008 article -  http://pacific.bizjournals.com/pacific/stories/2008/02/25/story3.html 



> Blackstone moves fast to change Hilton
> Departures of 3 Hawaii executives just the start of new plans to build profits
> _
> Interviews with local and national tourism industry executives suggest that the leadership changes are just the most obvious adjustments to the way the Hiltons will be run under Blackstone. While Hilton wasn't known as especially loose in how it ran its operations, Blackstone sees ways to cut costs and make more money from guests.
> ...


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 25, 2010)

I love HGVC for their flexible points system. I hate them because they lack enough imagination to build anywhere other than Vegas, Orlando and Hawail. HGVC will only build where they think they can easily sell units. They're not into research and developement outside those three proven vacation areas. It's why I own 7,000 points and it's why I'll only own 7,000 points for the forseable future. 

The only thing positive is that they're building more units in Hawaii since they're selling all those Orlando and Vegas units with the catch phrase that you can easily exchange into Hawaii. I guess if they're going to sell Vegas and Orlando units to trade into Hawaii, you'd better build more inventory so owners can actually have something to exchange into.


----------



## linsj (Apr 25, 2010)

I predict the two new towers will be on the higher point scale like the Grand Waikikian, making it more difficult to get into the Lagoon and Kalia towers when people realize they can get more nights for their points in those towers.


----------



## linsj (Jun 21, 2010)

Talked to a person in the sales gallery about these new towers today. He purposely doesn't know much since everything can change multiple times before it's reality. (His words, not mine.) But he did say the one over the Rainbow Bazaar won't be built for 10 years; he didn't know the timeframe on the the other one.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 21, 2010)

linsj said:


> Talked to a person in the sales gallery about these new towers today. He purposely doesn't know much since everything can change multiple times before it's reality. (His words, not mine.) But he did say the one over the Rainbow Bazaar won't be built for 10 years; he didn't know the timeframe on the the other one.



The timeframes are also listed in post #17 above

From post #17
*New Timeshare Tower Sequel 1 over Bus Loading*
.....Upon completion of City approvals, construction of this new timeshare tower is planned to commence in late 2013 and would open in 2016.

*New Timeshare Tower Sequel 2 over Redeveloped Rainbow Bazaar*
....Tower 2 would be one of the last phases to be implemented, currently planned for 2019.


----------



## linsj (Oct 4, 2010)

The sales people have been told that the new towers will not be premium points units, like the Grand Waikikian Tower, but will be on par with the Lagoon and Kalia Towers. That's good news if it doesn't change. Of course, the cost of buying units will go up.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 26, 2011)

*Updates*

http://www.bizjournals.com/pacific/print-edition/2011/07/15/hilton-gets-eis-ok-for-760m-oahu.html
Date: *Friday, July 15, 2011*, 12:00am HST



> _...*The City and County of Honolulu’s Department of Planning and Permitting accepted Hilton’s final environmental impact statement on July 8, after issuing the project a finding of no significant impact. Up next is an Aug. 12 public hearing on Hilton’s application for a special management area use permit* — taking place at the McCoy Pavilion Auditorium at Ala Moana Beach Park — after which Hilton will be able to move ahead with further permitting and entitlements.
> 
> If construction starts as planned in early 2013, the Hilton project and Kyo-ya Hotel & Resorts’ already announced plans to redevelop the Sheraton Princess Kaiulani and Westin Moana Surfrider hotels will account for an estimated $1.5 billion in spending. Hilton’s multiphase master plan for its flagship 22-acre oceanfront resort is estimated to cost $760 million and take 10 years to complete. Kyo-ya has already said its project will cost approximately $700 million and take three years to complete.
> 
> ...




http://www.hhvmasterplan.com/LiteratureRetrieve.aspx?ID=98424
POSTED: 01:30 a.m. HST, *Aug 13, 2011*



> _*A plan to add two time-share towers at Hilton Hawaiian Village in Waikiki drew mostly favorable comments at a public hearing on Friday, though a few concerns over negative impacts were raised.*The hearing was held by the city Department of Planning and Permitting at Ala Moana Beach Park's McCoy Pavilion to gather public testimony on the plan that Hilton announced early last year.
> 
> Hilton needs planned development and special management area permits from the city for the estimated $760 million project, which would add 550 time-share units, new swimming pools, parking and expanded retail to its 22-acre campus presently occupied by seven hotel and time-share towers.
> 
> ...




http://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/story/...eover-plan-prompts-compliments-and-complaints
Updated: *Aug 13, 2011* 2:19 AM EDT



> _HONOLULU (HawaiiNewsNow) - A multi-million dollar makeover plan is prompting compliments and complaints. Waikiki's largest hotel wants to build two timeshare towers and expand its retail space as part of its master plan. Dozens of people showed up for a public hearing about Hilton Hawaiian Village's project.
> 
> *...A handful of Waikiki residents worried about traffic, parking, sewage and other problems testified against the project.*
> 
> ...


----------



## jehb2 (Aug 26, 2011)

I gave up hope a long time ago, but I really wish they would build in Maui.

I also hope that new buildings have the same point structure as the Lagoon Tower.  Then there might be more availability as more owners from GW and Kingsland learn they can get more bang for their buck if they stay in lower point timeshares.


----------



## HatTrick (Aug 26, 2011)

jehb2 said:


> I gave up hope a long time ago, but I really wish they would build in Maui.



I agree. And, as one of those who testified against the plan said, the area is too dense already.

Thanks to Phyllis for the updates.

Another thread (http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=154124) has images of the proposed master plan.

The Rainbow Drive Promenade looks very much like the Waikiki Beach Walk.






But if, as the image suggests, it will attract more busty women to the property, I'm all for it!  :hysterical:


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 27, 2011)

HatTrick said:


> But if, as the image suggests, it will attract more busty women to the property, I'm all for it!  :hysterical:


And hybrid cars, evidently!:rofl: 

Kurt


----------

